# Zwei Bilder übereinander legen



## cmd9796877 (15. Nov 2011)

Ich habe viele Buttons welche jeweils aus einem ImageIcon bestehen. Beim auswählen einer Option soll in diesen Button noch ein zweites (kleineres) ImageIcon drübergelegt werden. Einzelne Bilder anzufertigen geht nicht, da es mehrere hundert Bilder sind.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit zwei ImageIcons übereinander zu legen oder sonst irgendwie zu mergen?


----------



## cmd9796877 (15. Nov 2011)

java - Merging two images - Stack Overflow

Works like a charm


----------

